# cautery of a varicose vein



## llingelbach@winhealthpartners.org (Jan 7, 2010)

What CPT code would you use for the cauterization of a superficial varicose vein that would not stop bleeding. We uses cautery pen and silver nitrate sticks both took approx 30 to 40 minutes to get it cauterized and bleeding stoped. Would you use 35226 repair of a vein?


----------



## rajabalaji (Aug 5, 2014)

*varicose vein bleeding*

What is the icd-9 cm code for Bleeding from Varicose vein.


----------



## susan13 (Sep 13, 2015)

454.8 is the most appropriate code I can fine.


----------



## susan13 (Sep 13, 2015)

454.8 is the most appropriate code I can find.


----------

